# My AMAR Foster Mr T needs a furever family



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My fabulous NYC foster, Mr T, is ready to be adopted. He is just the sweetest boy. I love him to pieces. Here's some info on him in his own words  :

My name is Mr. T, and I'm around 7-8 years old and weigh 10 pounds. I’m being fostered in NYC. My owner surrendered me to a shelter because he/she was sick.

My foster mom says you won’t find a sweeter boy and that someone did a very good job training me because I’m completely house trained. I will go on wee wee pads in the house, which is nice in bad weather, but I also like walks outdoors. I also know lots of commands like sit, lay down, paw, beg, twirl. fetch. i have lots of energy, but also like to snuggle in my bed.

My foster family says that I seem to like people a lot and children, but I’m not that crazy about other dogs, particularly big ones, so I’ll often bark at them. I’m working on it with mom and dad, but will need some more training. They think I’d be best in a house as an only dog. I love playing with toys and fetching them. I’m very loving and give lots of kisses, but I’m not really a lap dog, at least not yet and prefer to sit next to my parents, not on their laps. People in the street stop us to say how cute I am. I don’t use a crate and I sleep in a doggie bed in my parent’s bedroom.

I have been all checked out by a vet, had all my shots, have perfect blood work, am chipped and I had a complete dental. With Mr T in New York, only adopters in driving distance in the Northeast will be considered at this time. Let me know if you or anyone you know is interested in Mr T and if you think you could be my forever parent, please fill out an adoption application. American Maltese Association Rescue



http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't wait to see who the forever parents are! What a doll


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> I can't wait to see who the forever parents are! What a doll


I can't wait, either. But it will be bittersweet, Lydia. He is such a wonderful dog. So easy!


Fluf said:


> He is adorable!!!


Thanks. We think so too. :wub:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a doll and sounds like you could be describing Jodi, except Jodi does like almost all small dogs, but not so much the big ones.

I'm sure Mr. T will find the perfect home in no time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> He's a doll and sounds like you could be describing Jodi, except Jodi does like almost all small dogs, but not so much the big ones.
> 
> I'm sure Mr. T will find the perfect home in no time.


Brenda - it's such a shock to me that Mr T barks at dogs. Tyler has never, ever done that so to me it's unacceptable but I've met so many people who say, "My dog does that," or dogs in the building are doing the same thing in the lobby and outside. :blink: However if you ring the housephone in my apt or the doorbell Tyler will bark his head off till you open it and he licks you to death. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness how cute!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck Mr T. I hope you find your forever home soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is adorable Sue. I am sure you will find him a wonderful furever home!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Smtf773 said:


> Oh my goodness how cute!!


Thanks, Stacey.


mdbflorida said:


> Good luck Mr T. I hope you find your forever home soon.


We're hoping so too, Mags. 


lynda said:


> He is adorable Sue. I am sure you will find him a wonderful furever home!!!!


Lynda - doesn't your son have any more friends like Kevin and Suzanne? That was a perfect match for Pippn. Put on your thinking cap. :HistericalSmiley: Love you girlfriend. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe, Sue. Mr. T is adorable. I wish my friend's mom was ready to adopt. She lost her Bichon, Romeo after 14 years. I will ask her again. She lives by herself and Romeo was her heart and soul dog.
I'm sure whoever is lucky enough to get this beautiful boy will fall crazy in love with him because he is absolutely the cutest.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Brenda - it's such a shock to me that Mr T barks at dogs. Tyler has never, ever done that so to me it's unacceptable but I've met so many people who say, "My dog does that," or dogs in the building are doing the same thing in the lobby and outside. :blink: However if you ring the housephone in my apt or the doorbell Tyler will bark his head off till you open it and he licks you to death. :thumbsup:


That's because Tyler is a "furperson"... not a dog..lol
Mr. T is soooo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue he's so precious :wub: I'm sure he'll find the perfect family. Tyler will miss him I bet


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for Mr. T! Hopefully he will find his forever home real soon!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Susan,

I can ask my sister to post on FB!

xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Awe, Sue. Mr. T is adorable. I wish my friend's mom was ready to adopt. She lost her Bichon, Romeo after 14 years. I will ask her again. She lives by herself and Romeo was her heart and soul dog.
> I'm sure whoever is lucky enough to get this beautiful boy will fall crazy in love with him because he is absolutely the cutest.


Thanks, Joanne. It just has to be the right timing for someone especially after losing their dogs. For some it's immediate, others it takes time. 


michellerobison said:


> That's because Tyler is a "furperson"... not a dog..lol
> Mr. T is soooo cute!


LOL!!! I think you're right, Michelle.


Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue he's so precious :wub: I'm sure he'll find the perfect family. Tyler will miss him I bet


Paula -- yeah, he'll miss him as my mom used to say, "Like a hole in the head." What kind of expression is that? It just came to my mind. Wondering if others of a certain age heard that term?


sherry said:


> I'm so excited for Mr. T! Hopefully he will find his forever home real soon!


Thanks, Sherry. I can't wait until he brightens up another family's days. He's a real entertainer! I have to capture some video.


kd1212 said:


> Susan,
> 
> I can ask my sister to post on FB!
> 
> xoxoxo


Thanks, Kim. Is she in my general area? He's posted an AMAR's FB page with all the info and the link to the application too.

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, Kim. Is she in my general area? He's posted an AMAR's FB page with all the info and the link to the application too.

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/[/QUOTE]

She lives in Chappaqua.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr. T is adorable. I am sure he will find his forever home soon.

Thank you for fostering him, Sue.

How did Mr. T get his name? I think he looks more like a Teddy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww he is so precious! You have done a wonderful job with him, Sue. Can't wait to see him with his new forever family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks, Kim. Is she in my general area? He's posted an AMAR's FB page with all the info and the link to the application too.


She lives in Chappaqua.[/QUOTE]
Definitely nearby! I love Chappaqua!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mr. T is adorable. I am sure he will find his forever home soon.
> 
> Thank you for fostering him, Sue.
> 
> How did Mr. T get his name? I think he looks more like a Teddy.


Thanks, Marie. His name was Mr TC and I had no idea what that meant so shortened it to Mr T as in "I pity the fool." He easily comes to just T. I wanted him to have some connection to his own name and the adoptive family can name him what they want.


Bailey&Me said:


> Awww he is so precious! You have done a wonderful job with him, Sue. Can't wait to see him with his new forever family!


Thanks, Nida. He's such a love!! He really understands things and even if he isn't wild about me doing something ...like cleaning his eyes, he just puts up with it and is so sweet and comes to me even though he knows he's not wild about it. Could be that he knows a treat will folo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable. He will be adopted soon.


----------

